# 22 LR of choice?



## Jim (Jul 6, 2011)

I blew threw 5000 rounds of what I had and I am going to go get some more to have. I am firing out of a browning BL-22 Lever action rifle. 

What 22 ammo are you guys using and recommend? How is that quik shock stuff? Stinger? Viper?


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 6, 2011)

punching paper or fuzzy tails ? Haven't shot in several years, but my guns like stingers, cci, but noticed that different lots of the same brand would shoot different, so when I found a lot that was good, then I would try and find/buy all i could.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 6, 2011)

For plinking and squirrel hunting I've had good luck with the federal bulk at walmart.
If you want something a little better there's the federal champion 510 and the CCI mini mags also from walmart .


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 6, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> For plinking and squirrel hunting I've had good luck with the federal bulk at walmart.
> If you want something a little better there's the federal champion 510 and the CCI mini mags also from walmart .



+1 cci for hunting and the federals for making noise


----------



## ray55classic (Jul 17, 2011)

It depends on wether you want to shoot whats popular, or whats most accurate and affordable. personally I'd buy a box of everything that's available and affordable to you, then sit down at a nice bagged rest and see what groups best with YOUR rifle. most of the time the ultra fast {supersonics}don't group quite as well ,but sometimes they do. I once owned 3 nylon66 22's that were virtually identical ,but all three liked a different brand or bullet, sometimes a difference of an inch bigger in groups between the 3 with the same bullets. I've got a mod 70 .243 varmint gun that a load i worked up using hornady 87gr BTHP will put 5 shots in 1 ragged hole, off a BAGGED REST ,the WIND cooperates and i do my part but won't shoot much less than 1/2" with any other load i've found and believe me i've tried over the years. Just like people theres no 2 barrel's alike, so find out what your rifle likes then buy as much as you can.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 18, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > For plinking and squirrel hunting I've had good luck with the federal bulk at walmart.
> ...


Same here.


----------



## crkdltr (Jul 19, 2011)

Interesting discussion. I bought a Ruger 10/22 this past winter and am working on a box of federal ammo from wally world. Haven't really had the time or place to really sight it in but will have to pick up some additional ammo and find out which works better for mine.

Thanks.


----------



## ray55classic (Jul 20, 2011)

After my little soapbox I realized that I hadn't answered you. My favorites are {1}remington hi velocity solids or hollowpoint{2}remington yellow jackets or vipers {3}CCI green tag {4}CCI minimags All of these are quality rounds that are easy to find, very consistent and leave very little residue in your peice after firing bricks of ammo. I also use a bunch of Aguila specialty ammo{60grain LR's, subsonics,cb loads etc.} Hey that BLR is a sweet little shooter !!


----------



## MikefromSliderG5 (Aug 5, 2011)

I love the Federal Value Packs for sending a lot of rounds downrange in my Smith and Wesson 15-22. It also works very well in my Ruger MkII. Can't beat the price-I usually get it on sale at Cabelas ($9.99 for 325). My other go-to rounds are the CCI Mini-Mags.


----------



## gouran01 (Aug 5, 2011)

personally I like anything that'll give me 1 inch groups at a thousand yards out of my remington 22LR! Until i find that round, i'll continue using the bulk stuff at the wally mart.


----------



## ray55classic (Aug 6, 2011)

gouran01 said:


> personally I like anything that'll give me 1 inch groups at a thousand yards out of my remington 22LR! Until i find that round, i'll continue using the bulk stuff at the wally mart.


 
Betcha using some SERIOUS Kentucky elevation on them shots :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeathDealer (Aug 6, 2011)

I have nothing but good things to say about the Federal bulk from Wally World. I use it for both plinking and hunting. CCI mini mags are good too. I recently bought my son a Smith & Wesson M&P 15-22 and we have been absolutely tearing through .22LR ammo lately so cheap ammo is a must.

Gander mountain has nice deal on Federal Champions right now. $14.99 per 525 round box after an unlimited $5 rebate per box + free shipping.

link to ammo https://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=420349&pdesc=Federal_Premium_22_LR_Champion_Ammunition&source=linkconn&lct=s

link to rebate https://www.gandermountain.com/assets/rebatepdfs/Rebates_7.31_Rimfire22.pdf


----------



## gouran01 (Aug 6, 2011)

I zero mine on CCI's but cheap is nice. How do ya like the S&W? been contemplating one but like to see MANY reviews before buyin. Also, any ya all have the mossberg version? not lookin for a lot of precision, just a lot of fun.


----------



## DeathDealer (Aug 6, 2011)

I love the S&W M&P 15-22. I have two Colt AR15's and the Smith lets me get in some valuable practice on the cheap. It has all the same controls and breaks down just like any AR. It is light & fast handling and mine was dead on accurate right of the box. I added a Magpul RVG and an older Trijicon Reflex that I had lying around to boost the fun factor. So far we have put over 1,500 rounds of the Federal bulk ammo from Wal-Mart through it and have 3 malfunctions. Two failure to fires (dud rounds) and one double feed which was probably caused by shooter error, my son was resting the rifle on the magazine.

Here is a pic of it underneath my Colt LE6920 Carbine.






I compared the S&W, Sig 522, Mossberg, and Colt tactical .22's before making a decision. Both the Smith and Sig were highly rated but the Smith was just the best bang for the buck option. I picked mine up at a local gun shop for $400 including taxes a couple months ago.


----------



## MikefromSliderG5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Gouran, I would 100% recommend the 15-22. I bought it from Cabela's for $430.00. It ripped through everything for the first 600 rounds, then started misfiring. Sent it back to S&W-came back 3 wks later and hasn't sputtered once, put about 3,000 rounds through it since getting it back. The gun is a blast, everyone loves it (kids, nephews, friends, me). If you are thinking of a .22 AR, go for this one-great quality, true AR controls, not based on an existing platform, etc. Very easy to break down and clean too. Mine is identical to DeathDealer's minus the optics, tactical grip, and flash hider, although am thinking of adding the tactical grip.


----------



## Steve_In (Aug 21, 2011)

I used to shoot Win T22 in my Browning T-Bolt. Great accuracy. I have switched to Rem Sub-Sonics. They shoot just as good, are cheaper and more available. I save these for squirll and varmits and money shots. My son shoots Fed. hollow points for hunting in his Marlin Mod. 60. We shoot whatever is on sale plinking and messing around.


----------

